# please tell me some foods that i can give to my baby mollies?



## sam9953012690 (Jan 10, 2009)

i want to know some good foods for my baby mollies.name me all those you know?please tell me those which are especially available at the pets store?


----------



## Nature neil (Jan 15, 2009)

Liquifry Is all ways good
but livefood is best a bag of daphnia / waterfleas will last a good week, or just crumble your normal flake mixture into very small dust.


----------



## gunnie (Nov 16, 2008)

If you can find the Omega One brand first flake or other flake food locally, this is a very good flake for all your fish, and just crush it up for your babies.


----------



## eaglesfan3711 (Nov 16, 2008)

I always have livebearer fry, and I just feed them crushed flakes several times a day.


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

I would feed them Hikari First Bites. Its an almost powdered food, and frozen or fresh baby brine shrimp.


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

Folks, these fry are about 6 months old by now. They should be eating adult food if they made it this far.


----------

